# Finished with Superdrol, AMAZING RESULTS



## Igor55 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey guys, just finished my superdrol bottle today. Got 1 pill left. I took 2 pills for 7 days, and 3 a day for the remained of the 90 cap. bottle. Took a lil over 4 weeks to finish it. I went from benching 280(max) to 320lbs(easy rep). Max is probably 325-330(havn't tried). I am taking anabolic xtreme PCT tomorro. taking 4 pills to start and lowering it as weeks pass by. 
I really want to keep these results from superdrol. What do you recommed I should do to maintain them besides working out hardcore? I was thinking CE2 and NO2 with the PCT. Leave your comments, thanks guys.


----------



## topolo (Jan 12, 2006)

you're 18??? idiot!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2006)

Don't workout hard core.


----------



## Igor55 (Jan 13, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> you're 18??? idiot!!!!!!!!



Quit mentioning age idiot. If all your gonna do is flame the age, then don't post...

Other ideas on what to take to keep my gains are greatly appreciated. Would NO2 and CE2 with Anabolic Xtremem PCT do the trick? 
Thanks guys.


----------



## brentls49 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey,

congrats on the results with Superdrol.  As long as you take a PCT, you should not lose that much strength since this is your first cycle.  Most people will keep 80-90% of their strength gains from their first cycle.  In later cycles you will keep less of your gains.  In otherwords, your bench should stay well over 300 and if you were to do another cycle you may get it over 350 but you would keep a lot less of the gains in the second cycle.


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 13, 2006)

brentls49 said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> congrats on the results with Superdrol.  As long as you take a PCT, you should not lose that much strength since this is your first cycle.  Most people will keep 80-90% of their strength gains from their first cycle.  In later cycles you will keep less of your gains.  In otherwords, your bench should stay well over 300 and if you were to do another cycle you may get it over 350 but you would keep a lot less of the gains in the second cycle.



he wont keep 80-90% of his gains, on superdrol id say 50% prob


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 13, 2006)

Hmmm to keep your gains I would recommend FOOD and continued training.

Seriously dude, your natural testosterone levels are at thier peak.  No need to go screwing with them chemically at this point.

Take advantage of your NATURAL test levels and you will achieve permanent gains.  Jack with them chemically and you will see gains, but you will also suffer greatly later in life when your current test surge falls into recession.


----------



## Igor55 (Jan 13, 2006)

For the Anabolic Xtreme PCT. Their brand, I take 4 pills right before bed correct? for 10 days, then 3 b4 bed for 10 days, then 2 a day for 10 days? 

Dont tell me to get another PCT cuz im using this one. So give ur opinions of what works best.


----------



## GFR (Jan 13, 2006)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, just finished my superdrol bottle today. Got 1 pill left. I took 2 pills for 7 days, and 3 a day for the remained of the 90 cap. bottle. Took a lil over 4 weeks to finish it. I went from benching 280(max) to 320lbs(easy rep). Max is probably 325-330(havn't tried). I am taking anabolic xtreme PCT tomorro. taking 4 pills to start and lowering it as weeks pass by.
> I really want to keep these results from superdrol. What do you recommed I should do to maintain them besides working out hardcore? I was thinking CE2 and NO2 with the PCT. Leave your comments, thanks guys.


Great job 

*Another idiot taking steroids at 18....pathetic.*


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 13, 2006)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, just finished my superdrol bottle today. Got 1 pill left. I took 2 pills for 7 days, and 3 a day for the remained of the 90 cap. bottle. Took a lil over 4 weeks to finish it. I went from benching 280(max) to 320lbs(easy rep). Max is probably 325-330(havn't tried). I am taking anabolic xtreme PCT tomorro. taking 4 pills to start and lowering it as weeks pass by.
> I really want to keep these results from superdrol. What do you recommed I should do to maintain them besides working out hardcore? I was thinking CE2 and NO2 with the PCT. Leave your comments, thanks guys.


*1st.* You should have posted this in the anabolic section. 

*2nd.* You are a troubled lad. If you would have gone to school, you would have learned to read and this would have taught you how to do research. You would have then known it's a bad idea to ever indudge into the world of anabolics until your growth plates have closed. 


Tough


----------



## Igor55 (Jan 13, 2006)

im asking about the damn PCT, and stop commenting on the superdrol/steroid shit already. I don't wanan hear it. Just answer my question please.


----------



## GFR (Jan 13, 2006)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> im asking about the damn PCT, and stop commenting on the superdrol/steroid shit already. I don't wanan hear it. Just answer my question please.


Every post you make you illustrate why children should not use steroids.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 13, 2006)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> im asking about the damn PCT, and stop commenting on the superdrol/steroid shit already. I don't wanan hear it. Just answer my question please.


No will do. You should have been smart enough to have had everything for PCT that you needed before you started child~1

tough


----------



## musclepump (Jan 13, 2006)

People are calling you an idiot because you are one. You're already saying you're not going to use other things and you're doing it your way no matter what, so why would anyone want to help you? What you're doing is NOT the best way to do things, but you don't care. You're not worth helping.


----------



## GFR (Jan 13, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> People are calling you an idiot because you are one. You're already saying you're not going to use other things and you're doing it your way no matter what, so why would anyone want to help you? What you're doing is NOT the best way to do things, but you don't care. You're not worth helping.


True story


----------



## musclepump (Jan 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story


 
And yet, so sad.


----------



## Tier (Jan 13, 2006)

Everyone is trying to tell you WE don't want to hear it. We're not going to give advice on how to hurt yourself. 

You don't take Steroids till your mid twenties for a reason, we're not just making shit up to give you a hard time. Don't ask us how to help you with your dumb shit decision.


----------



## Igor55 (Jan 13, 2006)

Tier said:
			
		

> Everyone is trying to tell you WE don't want to hear it. We're not going to give advice on how to hurt yourself.
> 
> You don't take Steroids till your mid twenties for a reason, we're not just making shit up to give you a hard time. Don't ask us how to help you with your dumb shit decision.




Thats great, It's my life, don't worry about me ok. I don't giva shit about what you think about my life. I respect people with great knowledge of supplments and workouts. I am asking a question about PCT not Superdrol(steroid). Thats not hurting myself..thats restoring testosterone levels. Now could somsone just confirm this 4 tabs for 10 days, 3 for 10, 2 for 10. 

Don't post any other bullshit, except an answer concerning this. I already bought the PCT a while back. Can't return it and I see why not use it considering its from the same company as the SD. 

Just give me your opinion on the PCT servings, not your steroid theries and whatnot. 

Thanks to all whom arn't jackasses and dont flame.


----------



## Igor55 (Jan 13, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> No will do. You should have been smart enough to have had everything for PCT that you needed before you started child~1
> 
> tough



I've had the PCT since i started superdrol...i'm not looking to get it now..I already got it. Learn to read please.


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 13, 2006)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> I've had the PCT since i started superdrol...i'm not looking to get it now..I already got it. Learn to read please.



I may be a moron, but you are a bigger moron


----------



## topolo (Jan 13, 2006)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> Thats great, It's my life, don't worry about me ok. I don't giva shit about what you think about my life. I respect people with great knowledge of supplments and workouts. I am asking a question about PCT not Superdrol(steroid). Thats not hurting myself..thats restoring testosterone levels. Now could somsone just confirm this 4 tabs for 10 days, 3 for 10, 2 for 10.
> 
> Don't post any other bullshit, except an answer concerning this. I already bought the PCT a while back. Can't return it and I see why not use it considering its from the same company as the SD.
> 
> ...



Not only are you stupid but I think you might be gay as well.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2006)

PCT advice: use a Nolva and/or Clomid, not over-the-counter supplements. Keep lifting heavy, but reduce the volume to prevent over-training. Eat more than you usually do. Research dosages for pct by using the search feature.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 13, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> PCT advice: use a Nolva and/or Clomid, not over-the-counter supplements. Keep lifting heavy, but reduce the volume to prevent over-training. Eat more than you usually do. Research dosages for pct by using the search feature.


 
Come on Pirate, support our efforts to rid these boards of idiots.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 14, 2006)

a pct without nolva on hand?  what a waste of space you are on this earth, keep doing what your doing, you retard.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 14, 2006)

I tell you what you little faggot. You want to come in here talking shit like you own the place. well bitch answer your own fucking questions. Too young. I am 18, and I am 6'5 and have you beat in all lifts. even as sick as i am. Fucking moron, do not take this shit bruther it can hurt you at thisjuncture in life. i mean i am thinking maybe when I hit 21-22 I will try, I am 18 with 3 years lifting, by then I will have 6-7 years experience. Let nature run to its limits, then go artificial. You get what I mean bro. Restart your life. Promise me you will not use again until you are older. I owe this site alot for stopping me from using roids, or hormones at 17-18. I am glad they were all there especially foreman, tough, mudge, pirate, and bigdyl. I mean liste nto the people brother they got it on lock down. IIght just be straight, stay cool ,and wqtch your ass for the future reprocutions. good luck, and the best with your career.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 14, 2006)

Guys I understand you are annoyed by him using at such a young age, but you should at least tell him what he needs to know, so that he won't be fucked up by not proper pct treatment...


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Guys I understand you are annoyed by him using at such a young age, but you should at least tell him what he needs to know, so that he won't be fucked up by not proper pct treatment...


First off I agree with you....we should help, but he refuses to listen and argues with anyone who tries to help him.....and this isnt the first time, he does this all the time.

Secondly taking steroids will f-uk him up, not doing PCT wrong.....so we can't help him now...it's too late.


*Case and point*



			
				Igor55 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I rarly post here. Lately i've been busy trying to get back into the gym as much as possible. Anyways I'm *17* years old. 6 foot 4 inches and 210lbs. I can bench 285lbs possibly 290 if im well rested. *I recently bought Superdrol* and PCT both from Anabolic Xtreme. Also purchased liver protectant. I'm looking to reach 315lb on bench or more. When do I take superdol? I was thinking early in morning on empty stomach, and b4 i go to sleep on empty stomach? What you guys think. Responses are greatly appreciated.


----------



## gogo (Jan 14, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Guys I understand you are annoyed by him using at such a young age, but you should at least tell him what he needs to know, so that he won't be fucked up by not proper pct treatment...



I agree, If all you have is Rebound

do this 

Rebound XT/ATD PCT week 1
75mg Rebound XT (3 caps 1 in morning, 2 in evening taken with 10g of fat ideally)

Rebound XT/ATD PCT week 2
50mg Rebound XT (1 cap in morning, 1 in evening, with 10g fat)

Rebound XT/ATD PCT week 3
25mg Rebound XT (1 cap in evening, with fat)


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 14, 2006)

Ok guys I have a roll of nickles. Everyone get in line. Igor55 I need you at the front of the line facing the others. One at a time approach Igor55 and I'll place a nickle in his ear. You can watch his teeth fold and insert your willy wacker between his lip and gum.

Note: I only have one roll of nickles at this time so be patient as I have someone on the way back from a bank with more  

Tough


----------



## musclepump (Jan 14, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Guys I understand you are annoyed by him using at such a young age, but you should at least tell him what he needs to know, so that he won't be fucked up by not proper pct treatment...


 
It's not our problem. Some people get what they have coming to them. Asking for help when you're completely close-minded deems you eligable.


----------



## gogo (Jan 14, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Ok guys I have a roll of nickles. Everyone get in line. Igor55 I need you at the front of the line facing the others. One at a time approach Igor55 and I'll place a nickle in his ear. You can watch his teeth fold and insert your willy wacker between his lip and gum.
> 
> Note: I only have one roll of nickles at this time so be patient as I have someone on the way back from a bank with more
> 
> Tough



if i insert two nickles do i get a happy ending?


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 14, 2006)

If I use a quarter will he deep throat. Fuck goving him the info he needs. I mean he obviously took them without reading into.


----------



## Igor55 (Jan 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> First off I agree with you....we should help, but he refuses to listen and argues with anyone who tries to help him.....and this isnt the first time, he does this all the time.
> 
> Secondly taking steroids will f-uk him up, not doing PCT wrong.....so we can't help him now...it's too late.
> 
> ...


Alrite first off motherfucker, I could care less what you think foreman, to me your a complete idiot. I don't care what you have to say. All you other guys don't help one bit. All you do is just flame and talk mad shit. There is nothing for me to listen to considering all you do is fucken flame. Don't worry bout what I do to my body, your not my parents So i dont wanna fucken hear it ok. I am asking a simple question. Stop going so in debt with it, and just fucken answer it. At first i tried being a nice guy. But now I see thats impossible with you trash talking fucks. 
I appoligize to the people who PM'ed and helped me. To all the trash talkers, Fuck you, all you like to do is argue. Once one guys brings up something everyone else just tags along with him. Now all you gonna do is flame this post even more, so go ahead motherfuckers.

Fuck you.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 14, 2006)

Ohh big bad mutha fucker. You think you are something. A lazy faggot assed 18 year old, that was too lazy and too impatient to lift for a few years, and actually see some real gains. Has to go this route. I am ashamed to even say I have talked to you. I have to say you talk a big game. But never I mean never let your mouth write a check your ass cant cash. I mean come on, you are not going to keep very manygains. In 4 weeks by gaining 30 poundson your bench. You could have done that with amino acids, creatine, and some extra calories. I know I have done it many many times. So stop while you are ahead ok, start over, breathe woosaw, and shut the fuck up.


----------



## Igor55 (Jan 14, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> Ohh big bad mutha fucker. You think you are something. A lazy faggot assed 18 year old, that was too lazy and too impatient to lift for a few years, and actually see some real gains. Has to go this route. I am ashamed to even say I have talked to you. I have to say you talk a big game. But never I mean never let your mouth write a check your ass cant cash. I mean come on, you are not going to keep very manygains. In 4 weeks by gaining 30 poundson your bench. You could have done that with amino acids, creatine, and some extra calories. I know I have done it many many times. So stop while you are ahead ok, start over, breathe woosaw, and shut the fuck up.



First off it was about 45-50lbs gain on bench. And creatine, No2 and all that shit don't work for me. I still have yet to try creatine estyr. But chances are it wont work. I've tried creatine 2 times. Cell Tech first off. I drank about 2 gallons of water a day and did load. Used a 7lb tub i think. No gains...weird thing was my gains started going up again after i got off the creatine. Second time around i tried flat out creatine without the sugar additives. So I drank it with sugar-filled juices for better absorption. After a month on that. Gains were same as if I wasnt on the shit. NO2 just gave me pumps, no gains.

For the record your 18 too mothafucka according to your sig.


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> *Alrite first off motherfucker, I could care less what you think foreman, to me your a complete idiot.* I don't care what you have to say. All you other guys don't help one bit. All you do is just flame and talk mad shit. There is nothing for me to listen to considering all you do is fucken flame. Don't worry bout what I do to my body, your not my parents So i dont wanna fucken hear it ok. I am asking a simple question. Stop going so in debt with it, and just fucken answer it. At first i tried being a nice guy. But now I see thats impossible with you trash talking fucks.
> I appoligize to the people who PM'ed and helped me. To all the trash talkers, Fuck you, all you like to do is argue. Once one guys brings up something everyone else just tags along with him. Now all you gonna do is flame this post even more, so go ahead motherfuckers.
> 
> Fuck you.


*Idiot: a 17 year old taking steroids and bitching at all the people who want to help them from doing more damage to their body.*

*So that would be you shit head......Pathetic*.


----------



## brogers (Jan 14, 2006)

Less training volume, lots of good clean foods.

While I don't neccesarily agree with what you've done (or are doing), I don't think you will be "fucked up" like everyone says.  The body is very, very resilient.

Save the roids for later, and I'd stop messing with the designer orals if you like having remotely healthy cholesterol and triglyceride levels.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 14, 2006)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> First off it was about 45-50lbs gain on bench. And creatine, No2 and all that shit don't work for me. I still have yet to try creatine estyr. But chances are it wont work. I've tried creatine 2 times. Cell Tech first off. I drank about 2 gallons of water a day and did load. Used a 7lb tub i think. No gains...weird thing was my gains started going up again after i got off the creatine. Second time around i tried flat out creatine without the sugar additives. So I drank it with sugar-filled juices for better absorption. After a month on that. Gains were same as if I wasnt on the shit. NO2 just gave me pumps, no gains.
> 
> For the record your 18 too mothafucka according to your sig.



BEWARE!!


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> BEWARE!!



True Story, the cowl hood on the mustang alone adds 50 internet HP.


----------



## MeLo (Jan 14, 2006)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> Alrite first off motherfucker, I could care less what you think foreman, to me your a complete idiot. I don't care what you have to say. All you other guys don't help one bit. All you do is just flame and talk mad shit. There is nothing for me to listen to considering all you do is fucken flame. Don't worry bout what I do to my body, your not my parents So i dont wanna fucken hear it ok. I am asking a simple question. Stop going so in debt with it, and just fucken answer it. At first i tried being a nice guy. But now I see thats impossible with you trash talking fucks.
> I appoligize to the people who PM'ed and helped me. To all the trash talkers, Fuck you, all you like to do is argue. Once one guys brings up something everyone else just tags along with him. Now all you gonna do is flame this post even more, so go ahead motherfuckers.
> 
> Fuck you.



I won't flame you. The damage(probably) had already been done. I will just tell you what you want to know.

For PCT, you definitely need Nolva. That is Nolvadex(tamoxifen citrate), not the Novedex by Gaspari Nutrition.

This is probably the recommended PCT for your Superdrol:

pct day 1: nolva 60mg + atd 25mg 
pct day 2: nolva 40mg + atd 50mg
pct day 3: nolva 20mg + atd 75mg
pct day 4-7: atd 75mg + 1.5g fenu + 100mg dhea
pct day 8-14: atd 50mg + 2g fenu + 75mg dhea
pct day 15-21: atd 25mg + 2.5g fenu + 50mg dhea 
pct days 22-28: atd 25mg + 3g fenu + 25mg dhea

personally i think nolva + clomid is overkill for a superdrol only cycle.

Remember to drop the nolva after 3 or 4 days. I read that it is very hepatoxic. Coming off any methly-product cycle, i do not think it is wise to continue it for prolonged periods.


----------



## MeLo (Jan 14, 2006)

On a side note, this is my advice for you.

Do not, DO NOT attempt another cycle like this until you are fully developed like 20 or 21. Hormones are high for you right now

It would be best now adding extra efas(peanut butter,i'm sure you will like them) and supplement with some ZMA. On top of a diet high in clean calories, and high amounts of protein and carbohydrate.

If you state that you do not progress faster on things like creatine/NO2, then alright. Save your money on those supplements TO BUY MORE FOOD!!!

At 18, maybe i can show you a simple equation like this.

Diet + training + rest = Prohormones + training + diet + rest

Diet + training + rest + supplements(non hormonal) > Prohormones + diet + training + rest

Diet + training + rest > Prohormones + Steriods + Special designer steriods + Supplements

If you work that equation out carefully, prohormones and steriods dont do much shit for you at this age( test. level can only be so high) besides shutting your natural test producing ability down.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 15, 2006)

I would like to open this statement with a question.

When, in your mind, did you think that it would be a good idea to give crap to the most knowledgeable members of this board? Foreman would be one of the first people I would ask for help, not the first person I'd bawl out. You've made a great mistake, in that, he could have given you some very insightful information into the world of PCT, and you decided to freak out after they scolded you for committing the first steroid no-no.

second off, DID YOU REALLY THINK THAT THEY WOULDNT FLAME THE HOLY HELL OUT OF YOU?!!?!?!?

third, WHEN DID THE THOUGHT CROSS YOUR MIND THAT ANABOLIC STEROIDS WERE THE ANSWER?!

annnndddd... thats pretty much it. good luck.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 15, 2006)

do you realise the effects of steroids are temporary? its all downhill from here i'm afraid, steroids at 18? now thats sad, do you think anyone is impressed with how big your muscles are?  they'll always be someone twice as big as you


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 15, 2006)

First off igor, I know I am 18 mutha fuckur. I told you that. Though my knowledge must be totally excelled compared to yours on the topic of working out, and what to take. I mean You could have used 2500mg tribulus, zma at bed, 4g aakg 3 times a day, and creatine. PLus do not forget amino acid pills several times throughout the day, along with fish oil caps. And glutamine and taurine. Glutamine is the most abundant amino acid in the human body, and taurine is the second most abundant. Do you know you may have messed yourself up. The reason you saw gains after the creatine is becasue that was when you finally quite taking it, it was the same time your body reacted to it. And nitric oxide supps only work if you take enough of them. I take 4g akkg powder 3-4 times a day. 5g creatine 2x a day, 5g glutamine 4 times a day, fish caps(6-8)2x a day, taurine 3-4g 2-3 times a day. and amino acid powder 10g 4-5 timesa day. So do this and stay fro mthat shit.


----------



## Igor55 (Jan 15, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> First off igor, I know I am 18 mutha fuckur. I told you that. Though my knowledge must be totally excelled compared to yours on the topic of working out, and what to take. I mean You could have used 2500mg tribulus, zma at bed, 4g aakg 3 times a day, and creatine. PLus do not forget amino acid pills several times throughout the day, along with fish oil caps. And glutamine and taurine. Glutamine is the most abundant amino acid in the human body, and taurine is the second most abundant. Do you know you may have messed yourself up. The reason you saw gains after the creatine is becasue that was when you finally quite taking it, it was the same time your body reacted to it. And nitric oxide supps only work if you take enough of them. I take 4g akkg powder 3-4 times a day. 5g creatine 2x a day, 5g glutamine 4 times a day, fish caps(6-8)2x a day, taurine 3-4g 2-3 times a day. and amino acid powder 10g 4-5 timesa day. So do this and stay fro mthat shit.



Ive taken one 180 cap bottle of NO2, 6 caps each day. Then 2nd bottle like 2 months after first was 10 caps a day. Neither did anything but slight pumps. I was about 190lbs at the time. Each time i taken creatine, i took it for 1-2 months straight. Neither time worked and both times no apperent gains were made that were aided by creatine. Seemed like i wasnt on it at all. But like i said cell-tech i had virtually no gains during that month or so of taking it. I would like to announce i'm dont with pro hormones or any type of test boosters, no thank to mostof you guys though. But Thanks to few people that have PM'ed me and the guys at my gym. I recently bought ON 100% Whey in cookies and cream (actually tastes like it, love it) which has 4 grams of gluatime in it and 5g BCAA along with 24g of protein or so per scoop. I still live with the parents for another year, and they are very anti-suplements so i cant just go out and buy a lot of bottles of pills and stuff like fish oil, zma, and so on. They see everything as a steroid. They even threw away my multi-vitamin that i had bought 2 days before the occurance. 

All in all, i plan on goign natural, expect for protein supplements and maybe a CE2 and NO2 cycle.


----------



## GFR (Jan 15, 2006)

Too late.....you used roids at 17 and 18...now your f-ked


----------



## brogers (Jan 15, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Too late.....you used roids at 17 and 18...now your f-ked


 
Quite the optimist.

I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## Thermal2 (Jan 15, 2006)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> Ive taken one 180 cap bottle of NO2, 6 caps each day. Then 2nd bottle like 2 months after first was 10 caps a day. Neither did anything but slight pumps. I was about 190lbs at the time. Each time i taken creatine, i took it for 1-2 months straight. Neither time worked and both times no apperent gains were made that were aided by creatine. Seemed like i wasnt on it at all. But like i said cell-tech i had virtually no gains during that month or so of taking it. I would like to announce i'm dont with pro hormones or any type of test boosters, no thank to mostof you guys though. But Thanks to few people that have PM'ed me and the guys at my gym. I recently bought ON 100% Whey in cookies and cream (actually tastes like it, love it) which has 4 grams of gluatime in it and 5g BCAA along with 24g of protein or so per scoop. I still live with the parents for another year, and they are very anti-suplements so i cant just go out and buy a lot of bottles of pills and stuff like fish oil, zma, and so on. They see everything as a steroid. They even threw away my multi-vitamin that i had bought 2 days before the occurance.
> 
> All in all, i plan on goign natural, expect for protein supplements and maybe a CE2 and NO2 cycle.




you keep looking for that WONDER supplement,  IT is in your KITCHEN..  I havent seen anywhere that you have increased calories and water intake?  The BEST ANABOLIC is FOOD.  hands down.  you can not get big without food.  How about a 5000cal diet for your next "cycle".  I bet you get bigger from that than anyother supplement you have mentioned!  

also, tribulus might be your best option... natural and certainly is enough for an 18 year old with your seemingly lack of knowledge..


----------



## GFR (Jan 15, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Quite the optimist.
> 
> I'm sure he'll be fine.


You have no idea if he will or wont.......but if you read his posts its clear he will do all he can to fu-k himself up before he turns 30.


----------



## Igor55 (Jan 15, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You have no idea if he will or wont.......but if you read his posts its clear he will do all he can to fu-k himself up before he turns 30.



You make no sense motherfucker, and as i just stated above i'm done with hormone affecting supplements. All you do is talk shit straight out of your ass.


----------



## Igor55 (Jan 15, 2006)

Thermal2 said:
			
		

> you keep looking for that WONDER supplement,  IT is in your KITCHEN..  I havent seen anywhere that you have increased calories and water intake?  The BEST ANABOLIC is FOOD.  hands down.  you can not get big without food.  How about a 5000cal diet for your next "cycle".  I bet you get bigger from that than anyother supplement you have mentioned!
> 
> also, tribulus might be your best option... natural and certainly is enough for an 18 year old with your seemingly lack of knowledge..



For the record my matabolism sucks the nuts, I've tried everything possible to improve it by eating every 2 hours and so on. My diet is clean and I have been getting around 4000-5000 calories a day for the past 2-3 months. A majority of my calories come from protein and carbs. Very few from fat. Having such a high calorie intake also caused fat gains. I havn't eaten any types of snacks (snikers n stuff) or fast food since beginning of last year. 
What other ways you guys suggest i should try to improve my matabolism. I run about 20 minutes on ellyptical for about 340 calorie loss (according to the thing) every day after my workout. Sometimes i will do cardio for 5-10 minutes before workouts as a mere warm up. I do eat about every 2-3 hours, and try to get as much protein as possible with those means while keeping them small. I eat about 7-9 times throughout the day with each meal consisting of at least 20 grams of protein.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GFR (Jan 15, 2006)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> You make no sense motherfucker, and as i just stated above i'm done with hormone affecting supplements. All you do is talk shit straight out of your ass.


You fu-ked up 2x now.....it's too late......your fu-ked.
Good luck in life with your shit brain and shit judgement....
*Pathetic*


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 15, 2006)

Well Igor You need to lay off homeboy. I mean damn boy chil with your shit. ALRIGHT. And the products I listed above oculd easily be hidden. And creatine ethyl ester may not work either. I mean You should make gains. PM me , and I will set you up with a plan of action bro.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 16, 2006)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> For the record my matabolism sucks the nuts, I've tried everything possible to improve it by eating every 2 hours and so on. My diet is clean and I have been getting around 4000-5000 calories a day for the past 2-3 months. A majority of my calories come from protein and carbs. _*Very few from fat.*_ Having such a high calorie intake also caused fat gains. I havn't eaten any types of snacks (snikers n stuff) or fast food since beginning of last year.
> What other ways you guys suggest i should try to improve my matabolism. _*I run about 20 minutes on ellyptical for about 340 calorie loss (according to the thing) every day after my workout. Sometimes i will do cardio for 5-10 minutes before workouts as a mere warm up*_. I do eat about every 2-3 hours, and try to get as much protein as possible with those means while keeping them small. I eat about 7-9 times throughout the day with each meal consisting of at least 20 grams of protein.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



Herein may lie a problem. You are not eating enough fats, which are the building blocks of all hormones, and your excercise plan is not working concurrently with your diet. there is no reason for you to be doing so much cardio if you are trying to put on muscle. And in fact, you may want to lower your cals, while still upping your fats.


----------



## MeLo (Jan 16, 2006)

^

Amen to that.

Try to incoperate 8 tbs of peanut butter into your 5000cals diet.

Take out some carbs and protein, and replace it with pb.
I was feeling like shit when my fats were way down.
And oh, don't think adding 6g of fish oil to your diet is enough.

Fat = Hormones.

More potent than any steriod in the world.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 16, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Herein may lie a problem. You are not eating enough fats, which are the building blocks of all hormones, and your excercise plan is not working concurrently with your diet. there is no reason for you to be doing so much cardio if you are trying to put on muscle. And in fact, you may want to lower your cals, while still upping your fats.


how can you build strong muscles if you don't exercise the most important muscle of all? your heart!

i see it all the time, guys that do no cardio, and just lift, they look crap


----------



## MeLo (Jan 16, 2006)

i believe you should do SOME cardio.

3 times a week 20 minutes just to get the heart pumping.

HIIT is the way to go bulking or cutting imo.
Mix in some moderate-low intensity just for variety's sake.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 16, 2006)

MeLo said:
			
		

> i believe you should do SOME cardio.
> 
> 3 times a week 20 minutes just to get the heart pumping.
> *
> ...


----------



## Thermal2 (Jan 16, 2006)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> You make no sense motherfucker, and as i just stated above i'm done with hormone affecting supplements. All you do is talk shit straight out of your ass.



You have no right or respect for talking to a veteran that way.  As you can see he has been around here MUCH longer than you have.  Learn some forum respect.  Like said before, Forman has a lot of knowledge if you ask him for it.  However, you have gone about that the wrong way, thus bringing what he has said upon yourself.   

You might get respect if you show respect.  Not with that garbage coming out of your 18 year old mouth.   

 Let your nuts drop then come talking that shit.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 16, 2006)

young d said:
			
		

> how can you build strong muscles if you don't exercise the most important muscle of all? your heart!
> 
> i see it all the time, guys that do no cardio, and just lift, they look crap



I should have worded that better, he needs to LOWER the cardio, not be doing so much.


----------



## Igor55 (Jan 16, 2006)

Lowering my cardio i fear will cause some fat gains. Like i said the matabolism sucks. I will put more fats into my body and lower the carbs slightly. But I'm not touching the protein  . Doing a 5-10 minute ellyptical run before each workout. You guys suggest this at all? It's good way to get all muscles streched out but also eats away at my glycogen which i need as energy to fuel the workouts does it not? Ive tried doing this before each workout before and noticed i had a harder time doing my reps on bench. Fish oil is essentially just a fatty oil correct?


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 16, 2006)

Igor Im me when you see this bro, I gotta chat with ya . check ya lata bro.


----------



## brogers (Jan 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You have no idea if he will or wont.......but if you read his posts its clear he will do all he can to fu-k himself up before he turns 30.


 
Well, wouldn't it follow that you don't know that he's "fucked himself up?" 

I don't neccesarily think one bad decision indicates a pattern, especially for someone so young.  I did some dumb stuff when I was 18, I'm sure you did too (as everyone has).


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 17, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Well, wouldn't it follow that you don't know that he's "fucked himself up?"
> 
> I don't neccesarily think one bad decision indicates a pattern, especially for someone so young.  I did some dumb stuff when I was 18, I'm sure you did too (as everyone has).


many kids drink, smoke, do drugs and shit, pretty much all kids with lives do anyway, drugs are common in youngsters, i'm sure he'll live! but hey, we gotta give him a hard time


----------



## GFR (Jan 17, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Well, wouldn't it follow that you don't know that he's "fucked himself up?"
> 
> I don't neccesarily think one bad decision indicates a pattern, especially for someone so young. I did some dumb stuff when I was 18, I'm sure you did too (as everyone has).


 Exactly, none of us know for sure....but if he continues to ignore basic advise he will hurt himself...be it with steroids or some other drugs he thinks can't hurt him. And yes at 18 I was an idiot......so thank your lucky stars I'm not 18 and posting here...but at 18 I was a Christian Republican so who knows you might have liked me better back then...


----------



## Igor55 (Jan 17, 2006)

It's kinda shitty that like for example at my school. I know of at least 5 or 6 kid who do acid, cocaine, and lots of other drugs. Just about everyone does pot as well as ohter stupid shit like air duster. I myself have never smoked pot or done any of that shit, not even cigarattes. Then you got people who talk about others doing some drugs, but no1 gives much attention to it cuz its normal. Then you have some kid who takes a steroid, suddenly everyones like shocked and talkin shit about how hes gonna fuck himself up, when u got motherfuckers taking acid and air duster..both of which you can die off of even the very first time you take it....that don't make sense to me..but yeah.


----------



## MeLo (Jan 17, 2006)

that's because you are on a BODYBUILDING forum talking about BODYBUILDING.

While those substances are certainly no good for you, and that you stand a cut above them not doing any of them, i commend you for that.

Why not make it better? These people are helping you to get BETTER.
Step 1) Avoid alcohol
Step 2) Avoid drugs
Step 3) Avoid hormonal supplements at 18
Step 4) You are now a very much better person than you were before step 1....


----------



## Igor55 (Jan 17, 2006)

MeLo said:
			
		

> that's because you are on a BODYBUILDING forum talking about BODYBUILDING.
> 
> While those substances are certainly no good for you, and that you stand a cut above them not doing any of them, i commend you for that.
> 
> ...



I was talking in general, not talkin about you guys flaming me. Im saying how people in school for example, make such a big thing out of someone taking steroids, and don't really mind if people are doing acid or air duster and other hallucinatives.


----------



## GFR (Jan 17, 2006)

Who cares what those idiots think


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 17, 2006)

MeLo said:
			
		

> Step 1) Avoid alcohol
> Step 2) Avoid drugs
> Step 3) Avoid hormonal supplements at 18
> Step 4) You are now a very much better person than you were before step 1....


its hip to be square you know


----------



## Igor55 (Jan 17, 2006)

Quick question forearm. You spend your entire day on this forumn. You certainly got the posts to back it up.


----------



## GFR (Jan 17, 2006)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> Quick question forearm. You spend your entire day on this forumn. You certainly got the posts to back it up.


About 30% of my day I'm here.....was 75% but I'm getting busy now.....Not hard to do when you don't have to work.


----------



## Igor55 (Jan 17, 2006)

How old exactly are you?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 17, 2006)

early 30's, I believe.


----------



## gogo (Jan 17, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> early 30's, I believe.



Foremans 19


----------



## Hlanderr (Jan 17, 2006)

i heard he killed a man


----------



## Hlanderr (Jan 17, 2006)

i know how old he is, but ill leave that to him to deem right or wrong in telling in this situation

but one thing is for sure- hes mature(doesn't seem it at first, the old bastard)/knowledgeable enough to heed serious respectable advice from..... from reading hundreds of posts, he has gone through over a dozen steroid cycles and knows what hes talking about.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Jan 17, 2006)

Posted him to death?


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 18, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> early 30's, I believe.


early 40's


----------



## Igor55 (Jan 18, 2006)

Surprising he hasn't responded yet.


----------



## GFR (Jan 18, 2006)

young d said:
			
		

> early 40's


Bitch!!!

You know I'm not 40 yet


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 19, 2006)

okay, 39 years, and 8 months, i rounded up


----------



## footballmaniac (Jan 19, 2006)

This whole thread is FUCKED UP.


----------



## topolo (Jan 19, 2006)

footballmaniac said:
			
		

> This whole thread is FUCKED UP.




and gay


----------



## gogo (Jan 19, 2006)

footballmaniac said:
			
		

> This whole thread is FUCKED UP.



How about them Maple Leafs eh... they keep loosing wtf is up....
Its because they dont have McCabe... that must be why.


----------

